# When to say goodbye



## BBMF (Jan 14, 2015)

I have only owned a few pairs of skis in my life. I am cheap. Frugal. Tighter then a dolphin's rear end if you will...

When is it time to replace your gear?? I have always skied till something broke, delaminated, separated, fell off or otherwise became unusable.


 They are older, 2007 and heavily used(abused). What do you fine folks think?? Is that reason for concern?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dlague (Jan 14, 2015)

Well you are probably pushing it at this point.  The worst that could happen is hav I by them break and then have to use rentals.  I would also assume for your safety that it is time.  I generally have been replacing my skis every 4-5 years.  My last pair are starting to come apart at the tail.  More than likely will pop a rivet in and keep them as rock skis.  Skis can be purchased for low dollars if you are willing to buy last year's gear providing they changed the model.  The toughest part is parting with a ski you like that is for sure.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 14, 2015)

They don't look like they have much life left in them.

But your skis can live happily in retirement if you turn them into shot skis


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2015)

Those are toast....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2015)

Dead skis are no fun at all. Bite the bullet. You won't regret it when you get on brand new skis and notice the difference immediately.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jack97 (Jan 14, 2015)

BBMF said:


> I have only owned a few pairs of skis in my life. I am cheap. Frugal. Tighter then a dolphin's rear end if you will...



If you're truly a tight wad buy the same ski. you might be able to find the same skis for cheap now. same goes for boots.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2015)

jack97 said:


> If you're truly a tight wad buy the same ski. you might be able to find the same skis for cheap now. same goes for boots.



I doubt that he'd be able to easily find a 2007 ski in good shape today. But he may....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jack97 (Jan 14, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> I doubt that he'd be able to easily find a 2007 ski in good shape today. But he may....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



maybe not 2007 but a later year of the same or equivalent model.

btw, I have have three pairs of the same skis


----------



## BBMF (Jan 14, 2015)

jack97 said:


> maybe not 2007 but a later year of the same or equivalent model.
> 
> btw, I have have three pairs of the same skis



Wanna sell a pair cheap? j/k 
Thanks for the responses everyone.. looks like I have to keep an eye out for some demo days


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow! Those look pretty shot. As skiNEwhere said - a shotski sounds like a good tribute to the miles on the snow they have obviously earned.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 16, 2015)

Where did you store them? I have skis older than that and never had bases crack up like that. Looks like they've been exposed to some extreme temperatures.


----------

